# Path-Eintrag unter Windows 7



## Joshflux (12. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" gekauft,
da es mir sehr zum Java-Lernen empfohlen wurde.
Nun soll ich, nachdem ich Java installiert habe, einen Path-Eintrag machen,
damit ich meinen Programmiercode durch den Compiler "javac" laufen kann.
Ich habe das jetzt schon gegoogelt, und in den FAQ's fand ich es auch nicht.
Ich habe windows 7, und es wäre echt toll, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte,
was ich jetzt machen soll.
Danke im Voraus!
mfg
Joshflux


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jul 2010)

Nicht richtig geguckt 

http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html

Bitte...


----------



## Joshflux (13. Jul 2010)

Danke,
aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht genau, was ich danach machen muss.
In dem Buch steht, dass ich mein Programm jetzt kompilieren muss.
Offenbar heißt der compiler "javac".
Der Dateipfad von "javac" ist:
C:\Program files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin
Das habe ich so als Umgebungsvariable bei Path eingefügt.
Aber ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich jetzt machen muss...
Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet...


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Jul 2010)

Ein Programm schreiben und dieses dann mit 
	
	
	
	





```
javac DeineKlasse.java
```
 kompilieren.
Dann entsteht aus der java-Datei eine class-Datei und kann mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java DeineKlasse
```
 gestartet werden
Schau mal hier:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 1.7 Das erste Programm compilieren und testen


----------



## Joshflux (13. Jul 2010)

Wenn ich das eingebe, kommt die Fehlermeldung:
""javac" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen sie sicher, dass sie den Namen richtig eigegeben haben und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang."
Ich muss das doch in der Eingabe aufforderung eingeben, wo oben "Ausführen" steht, oder????


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2010)

Dann stimmt etwas an deinem PATH nicht 

Hast du schon versucht den Java Pfad in Gänsefüßchen zu setzen? Der enthält Leerzeichen, die könnten stören.


----------



## Joshflux (13. Jul 2010)

hab ich jetzt auch versucht.
funktioniert alles nicht.
Das ist mein PATH:
C:\Programme (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin
Auch in "" klappt's nicht...


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2010)

Probier mal:

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin
```
so stehts in meinem Path drin.


----------



## Joshflux (13. Jul 2010)

WOW; es klappt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DANKE, DANKE, DANKE!!!!!!!!
Aber was muss ich jetzt machen?...
ich bin echt ´n Anfänger, sorry....


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2010)

Naja, du kannst jetzt java Programm kompilieren und ausführen


----------



## Haave (13. Jul 2010)

Joshflux hat gesagt.:


> Aber was muss ich jetzt machen?...


Naja, was _willst_ du denn machen? 
Lies einfach mal weiter in deinem Buch, dann wirst du es schon Schritt für Schritt lernen 

Wenn es dir darum geht, wie genau du jetzt eine .java-Datei kompilierst: dazu hat eRaaaa schon alles Wichtige gesagt.


----------



## Joshflux (14. Jul 2010)

ok, danke.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen


----------

